
Reimagining Rails Messaging (use arrow keys to navigate) - faceplant
http://reddirt.no.de/#/
======
faceplant
I love the animation on this! And apparently it was actually controlled on the
conference participants' screens using a live message queue connecting the
presenters' machine to theirs. Awesome.

